# American Idol (Top 5) - 05/02/2012



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Who were _YOUR_ favorites tonight?

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hollie and Jessica hit grand slam home runs and the rest hit singles and doubles.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Its very clear Jessica and Hollie should be in the finals but any one of them voted off instead of Philip Phillips would be a crime.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Phillip was the weakest of the herd tonite, IMHO. How America votes is anyone's guess, tho.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You guys are right - Hollie & Jessica kicked butt.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Skylar and Jessica did better in Round 2 than 1, Joshua and Hollie were great in both rounds. P2 was better in Round 1 than 2, but that's not saying much.

The trio of girls sounded great, but the duet between Joshua and P2 was clearly uncomfortable for Joshua and I think it affected the performance, giving it a clinical edge rather than a natural feel. P2 is clearly comfortable with who he is, though, both in his song choices, performance, and man-shoulder-hugs.

Sorry P2.... "You are the weakest link. Goodbye."


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*My thoughts:*

ROUND #1

*HOLLIE:* AWESOME!!

*PHILLIP:* OK... nothing spectacular...

*SKYLAR:* I thought she did well, but it wasn't anything spectacular in my mind.

*JESSICA:* Very good job...

*JOSHUA:* Very good job...

ROUND #2

*HOLLIE:* AWESOME!!

*PHILLIP:* I really enjoyed this...

*SKYLAR:* I thought she did well, but it wasn't anything spectacular in my mind.

*JESSICA:* UN-FREAKING-BELIEVEABLE!!! 

*JOSHUA:* AMAHZING!!

*FAVORITES OF THE NIGHT:* Jessica, Joshua, & Hollie
*WORST OF THE NIGHT:* Skylar & Phillip
*BOTTOM THREE PREDICTION:* Phillip, Skylar, and ??????
*WHO'S GOING HOME?:* Phillip 

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, you know this show is rigged when Phillip comes out on "Time of the Season" and opens with a BRUTALLY flat note. Followed by another utterly, totally flat note, not even close. It was so bad I thought he was going to stop the song, but instead, he just angrily whips out his right earpiece and keeps on going. Fine.

Then the judges completely fail to even MENTION this epic fail, and as usual, praise him to the skies as the producers have instructed them to do. No "pitchy dog", no nothing.

This show is totally fake. The fix is in. A reality show with no reality.

As usual Jessica mopped up the floor with everybody else. She ought to pray she doesn't win because if she does, she'll be getting totally screwed by the onerous Fox record deal, as opposed to the one she could cut tomorrow with about any company she wants.

Joshua and Skylar as usual just sickeningly over the top, pandering so desperately to the audience, yech. Phillip the Vomit Comet strikes again. Hollie was pretty good, needs to learn to loosen up on stage but such a pretty, strong voice.

Jessica is the find of the decade, but America hates her. Fortunately, coming in #2 is way better than #1. I'd love to be her agent right now knowing she's probably NOT gonna get saddled with that Fox prison sentence. She can laugh about it all the way to the bank.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure why these judges have a love affair with Joshua.

Last night he totally butchered a classic Bee Gees song. The result, the only standing ovation from the judges...the only one of the night....despite the fact that 4 other performances were extremely superior. 

When JaLo said Joshua was the best singer she had seen maybe int he past 50 years...she exposed that the Judges have an Agenda. It's getting more obvious every week. 

So I would not be surprised to see another "surprise" departure tonight, even knowing Phillip had the weakest night.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not sure why these judges have a love affair with Joshua.


The first step is admitting you have a problem...  



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Last night he totally butchered a classic Bee Gees song. The result, the only standing ovation from the judges...the only one of the night....despite the fact that 4 other performances were extremely superior.


I'm a HUGE Bee Gees fan... thankfully, I have a different interpretation of the word "butchered." 

It was not the only standing ovation last night, but it was the only one that was received from all three judges. Randy and Steven gave a standing ovation to Hollie during the first round.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> When JaLo said Joshua was the best singer she had seen maybe int he past 50 years...she exposed that the Judges have an Agenda. It's getting more obvious every week.


I wouldn't say he's the best singer I've heard in 50 years, but he's definitely one of the best I've heard in 50 years. I apparently have an agenda! 

The good news is, I now feel more important! 



hdtvfan0001 said:


> So I would not be surprised to see another "surprise" departure tonight, even knowing Phillip had the weakest night.


DialIdol has the following results:

1: Skylar
2: Hollie
3: Joshua
4: Jessica
5: Phillip

Jessica is listed as having almost twice the number of busy signals as Phillip.

They correctly predicted Elise last week and Colton the week before, but they were wrong the week Jessica was voted off. I personally have problems believing that Skylar is that far ahead of Phillip whereas the others are in the middle, but whatever... 

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> It was not the only standing ovation last night, but it was the only one that was received from *all three *judges. Randy and Steven gave a standing ovation to Hollie during the first round.


 Thanks...meant *by all *of them.


> I wouldn't say he's the best singer I've heard in 50 years, but he's definitely one of the best I've heard in 50 years. *I apparently have an agenda!*


:lol: I guess we just have different tastes...I see him as a one-dimensional screamer with commonplace-gospel-choir spin on everything. :shrug:



> DialIdol has the following results:
> 
> 1: Skylar
> 2: Hollie
> ...


Interesting. WIth the exception of reversing the first two..that's how it came across here as well.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol: I guess we just have different tastes...I see him as a one-dimensional screamer with choice-gospell-choir spin on everything. :shrug:


That's how I saw Jacob Lusk... 

I don't see Joshua that way...



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting. WIth the exception of reversing the first two..that's how it came across here as well.


Personally...


Jessica
Joshua
Hollie
Phillip
Skylar

Hollie exceeded expectations on both songs, whereas Joshua performed up to expectations, and Jessica only exceeded expectations on one song, so I'd be willing to move around the top three some.

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Hollie exceeded expectations on both songs, whereas Joshua performed up to expectations, and Jessica only exceeded expectations on one song, so I'd be willing to move around the top three some.


OK...I'm convinced...you do have an Agenda... :lol:

We have yet to find one person who likes Joshua's singing...and my wife surveys this weekly with about 40 people at her job. Not one fan. It proves...different strokes.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK...I'm convinced...you do have an Agenda... :lol:
> 
> We have yet to find one person who likes Joshua's singing...and my wife surveys this weekly with about 40 people at her job. Not one fan. It proves...different strokes.


He's definitely the most polarizing contestant this year.... or at least among the contestants left anyway.

I've polled people I know who watch AI... including those at work (which is FAR less than 40 people... LOL!!), and I find that you either LOVE Joshua's singing, or HATE it.

I know a couple who want Hollie gone ASAP, but for the most part, Hollie and Skylar seem to be the middle ground folks... they can take them or leave them. The same can be said for Phillip, but there is a certain amount of hometown pride sort of thing happening.

Everyone seems to agree that Jessica should be the winner. Most believe Joshua should be in the finale with her.

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> He's definitely the most polarizing contestant this year.... or at least among the contestants left anyway.
> 
> I've polled people I know who watch AI... including those at work (which is FAR less than 40 people... LOL!!), and I find that *you either LOVE Joshua's singing, or HATE it*.
> 
> ...


Interesting.

The highlight above on Joshua is spot on. Both Hollie and Jessica seem to be peaking right at this time (multiple judges said that last night)...and Skylar seems to be "hanging in there".

Unless something major changes this week or next...we may have our first female AI in 5+ years.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

I didnt care at all for Jessicas prode mary.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Wayne, I didnt care for her rendition of Proud Mary either. I do feel she is the most gifted of all the singers. I would love to see the two "powerhouse" girls in the finals, (Jessica and Hollie) but I feel Joshua will get the nod. I did not care for his rendition of the Bee Gees. I liked when he powered up but then he stayed there for the ballance of the song and killed its mellowness, its meaning. Actually in all honesty, the person I would LOVE to see voted of tonite is none of the five, its Jaylo, I am so sick of her..!!!!!


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

One point about Philip, he shows me nothing as far as versatility goes, every song sounds the same. I dont see that weakness in the other contestents. Joshua and Skylar tend to get into screaming mode too much. I truly believe Hollie and Jessica have shown much more willingness to change it up in their song choices and take chances. I do wish sometimes Jessica would get into more songs her age, her choices sometimes are far too old for her but with that said, she is amaizing !!!!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_Hollie_ sounded excellent last night, but I worry that it was too little, too late.

_Skylar_ needs to get that corn cob out before she shrieks another song.

_Phillip_ has become old hat. The voting results (if they're not manipulated) tonight should confirm this.

J_essica_, oh J_essica_... that last song was boffo!

_Joshua_ was very effective and consistent. That's what he's always been. He deserves to win it if _Jessica_ falters.

_Judges_ have an agenda ... have always had an agenda. They'll glorify a mediocre song to influense the voting. They'll crucify a great song for the same reason. It's not new. They've done it so many times before. Drama is paramount, even when it's fabricated.

My Favorites (in order):

1. _Jessica/Joshua_
2. _Hollie_
3. _Phillip_
4. _Skylar_

I'd make a prediction for tonite, but that's exactly what the producers want me to do.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So I would not be surprised to see another "surprise" departure tonight, even knowing Phillip had the weakest night.


I guess this is where I get to say I told ya so...

Even Phillip had a look of shock on his face when he found he was safe instead of Hollie.

It looks like the judge's manipulative statements are working with the voters.

The voting was totally upside down from the performances.

It's happened before.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Spoiler



Damn, how does PP keep surviving?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, how does PP keep surviving?





Spoiler



Never underestimate a WGWG! 

... or VFTW...



~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I agreed with who went home, but I disagreed with who made the Bottom Two.

~Alan


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

It is unbelievable to me that Philip was selected over Hollie. It isnt even a close comparison. I felt sorry for Hollie, she looked like she was ready to cry up there. She has been in the go home spot far too many times. I really felt she was on her way out considering the large pool of country fans. Keep strong Ms Cavanagh. PP has to go next week. Hollie in the top 3 would be great.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I do miss Simon, I miss a judge telling it like it is instead of these "kissy kissy" reviews of far from perfect performances


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MrDad0330 said:


> I felt sorry for Hollie, she looked like she was ready to cry up there. She has been in the go home spot far too many times. I really felt she was on her way out considering the large pool of country fans.


Skylar and Hollie were roommates.... hence her being upset.

Joshua and Hollie are best friends... hence Joshua being upset when Hollie was in the Bottom Two.



MrDad0330 said:


> Hollie in the top 3 would be great.


While Hollie probably deserves it, I don't expect that to happen.

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a feeling PP will be another Taylor Hicks type winner.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Alan, 
I mostly agree. I dont mind Hollie being voted off because I see a Joshua-Jessica final but with that said, Hollie going home before PP is just not right


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I have a feeling PP will be another Taylor Hicks type winner.


Are you saying that you feel he will be as an embarrassing of a winner as Taylor Hicks, or be as unsuccessful as Taylor Hicks?

~Alan


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

True and you see what a huge hit Taylor was..probably the worst AI winner


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Are you saying that you feel he will be as an embarrassing of a winner as Taylor Hicks, or be as unsuccessful as Taylor Hicks?
> 
> ~Alan


Both. He's a college bar singer...not a star.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MrDad0330 said:


> Alan,
> I mostly agree. I dont mind Hollie being voted off because I see a Joshua-Jessica final but with that said, Hollie going home before PP is just not right


I'm of two minds about that...

I believe it SHOULD be a Jessica/Joshua finale, but that doesn't always happen. The fact that Howdy Doody won last year is proof enough of that, and I believe Phillip to be infinitely more talented than him.

Hollie was one of my early favorites, but she faltered, and I believed it should be a Top Three of Jessica/Joshua/Phillip. Hollie has improved greatly last week and this week, and Phillip hasn't been himself... whether that's his health problems or poor song choice, I don't know.

I've stated from the beginning that I'm biased in that I want an AI homecoming party for Phillip. If Hollie knocks it out of the park next week and Phillip has another so-so week, I feel that Hollie would deserve it more. If they both have a decent week, or Hollie falters again, I'm OK with my bias.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MrDad0330 said:


> True and you see what a huge hit Taylor was..probably the worst AI winner


Agreed!

It's ironic though... I actually like some of Taylor's pre-Idol songs. Go figure... :whatdidid



sigma1914 said:


> Both. He's a college bar singer...not a star.


I don't think Phillip deserves to be the winner with Jessica and Joshua up there. That being said, I totally disagree with your statement above.

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Alan, goto a college town bar on open mic night & you'll see a dozen PPs. Pop songs on an acoustic is trendy. They'll also do Crash by DMB.  I honestly think the kids voting don't know who DMB is so they love PP thinking he's original.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Skyler does a perfect imitation of Hollie. Just perfect.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Alan, goto a college town bar on open mic night & you'll see a dozen PPs. Pop songs on an acoustic is trendy. They'll also do Crash by DMB.  I honestly think the kids voting don't know who DMB is so they love PP thinking he's original.


We have a difference of opinion. It's cool... 



Drew2k said:


> Skyler does a perfect imitation of Hollie. Just perfect.


Yeah... I thought it was pahfect! 

I'm not really good at impersonations... I have enough trouble speaking my own sound... though you'd think I'd do a good Hollie impersonation since she's always sounded more Australian than British to me, and I was asked as a child if I was from Australia. 

~Alan


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow just wow, what's America thinking. Stop listening to the judges!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wow just wow, what's America thinking. Stop listening to the judges!


Apparently the same thing I was thinking...

As for the judges. Steven kept raving over Skylar during the competition, and Randy predicted she'd be in the final four. Heck, she was the second name (after Phillip) he mentioned. Not only did he predict she'd make the Top 4, he seemed to think she would actually be in the final three with Phillip and Jessica, though he hedged his bets by stating that Joshua COULD take her place.

I liked EVERYBODY in the Top 7, but Colton and Skylar were my least favorite. I liked more of Skylar's performances than Colton's, but she was my least favorite in the competition left.

On a personal level, I liked her quite a bit and wish her well... though I seriously doubt I need to as I'm as close to positive as one can come when attempting to predict the future, that she'll come out of this with a record deal. I felt she gave a good exit interview:

'American Idol': Skylar Laine 'not surprised' by her elimination

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

YAY!

One less ******* trailer trash hillbilly-pandering pluck yer magic twanger fat and ugly gun nut!! Bravo America, you got it right for once!

Hollie's problem is only that she hasn't yet learned to relate, to really sell, to the audience. So she comes off a little cold and distant. Jessica has that selling part down cold. She has a precocious instinct about it, remarkable for her age.

At some point folks are going to realize that Joshua's hideously overdone croak, rasp and hoarse groans are not soul, they are cheap vocal effects designed to cover blatant mediocrity and creepy mannerisms. Exactly like Christina Aguilera's pathetic melisma spasms. Sounds like a beserk Autotune that can't ever find the right note.

Yes, PP is just another college town bar band DM wannabee kid with an acoustic who always smiles sickeningly at the wrong time and covers the fact he can't sing with his own unmusical hoarseness and a corrective sliding of notes pretending to be style but which is really covering for amateurism.

Has Jessica _ever_ done anything contemporary and hip? I want to hear her do a Tegan and Sara tune, maybe "Back Into Your Head". That would rock!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MrDad0330 said:


> It is unbelievable to me that Philip was selected over Hollie. It isn't even a close comparison. I felt sorry for Hollie, she looked like she was ready to cry up there. She has been in the go home spot far too many times. I really felt she was on her way out considering the large pool of country fans. Keep strong Ms Cavanagh. PP has to go next week. Hollie in the top 3 would be great.





MrDad0330 said:


> I do miss Simon, I miss a judge telling it like it is instead of these "kissy kissy" reviews of far from perfect performances


Agree.

However, the show has changed in recent years (not necessarily for the good), but tastes are different.

If Simon was still on the show, he would have reminded the current 3 "judges" this was *a singing contest*, and only Hollie and Jessica remain as *real* singers. Even though Jessica has the performance skills of a doorknob...she must be acknowledged as having an amazing voice. Hollie is slowly but surely learning to perform....the singing skills are there in a big way. But in both cases, their challenge is making it in an instant-gratification world.

Rumor has it that great contestents get a contract and sell records some day. Some of those gone this year will likely have more success than some of those remaining. It's happened before. 

Let's be honest - Phillip is a niche singer (and good at it) that you can find at any 70's karaoke night bar, and Joshua is a dime-a-dozen gospel choir singer and raspy screamer. When Simon was around (and I was *not *a fan of his), both these guys would have been gone many weeks ago. Despite him being a pit bull, at least Simon remembered singing skills mattered.

I'm not so sure that maybe 2-3 of *the judges* should be voted off next week. JaLo's comments on Joshua the past 3 weeks were over the top nuts, earning her the right to be sent home. I'm not sure Steven Tyler even remembers when he's there at the show anymore. Randy - he's on a personal crusade.

It's been blatently obvious for 6 weeks now that Randy wants Joshua to win, and has influenced the other 2 judges to make comments to see that it happens. If that does happen, there will be no surprise by anyone paying attention. The rest of the activities are window dressing. They are lobbyists now, not judges, especialy Randy and JaLo.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If Simon was still on the show, he would have reminded the current 3 "judges" this was *a singing contest*, and only Hollie and Jessica remain as *real* singers.


I thought there were four...  I was not aware that Joshua and Phillip were holograms. I hope they're alright in real life. 



hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Even though Jessica has the performance skills of a doorknob*...she must be acknowledged as having an amazing voice. Hollie is slowly but surely learning to perform....the singing skills are there in a big way. But in both cases, their challenge is making it in an instant-gratification world.


WTH?!

I admit she has struggled on some of the uptempo numbers, but still... WTH?!



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Let's be honest - Phillip is a niche singer (and good at it) that you can find at any 70's karaoke night bar, and Joshua is a dime-a-dozen gospel choir singer and raspy screamer. When Simon was around (and I was *not *a fan of his), both these guys would have been gone many weeks ago. Despite him being a pit bull, at least Simon remembered singing skills mattered.


For piece of mind... who do you think would be in the Top 4 if Simon were still there?



hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm not so sure that maybe 2-3 of *the judges* should be voted off next week. JaLo's comments on Joshua the past 3 weeks were over the top nuts, earning her the right to be sent home. I'm not sure Steven Tyler even remembers when he's there at the show anymore. Randy - he's on a personal crusade.


You're idea of "nuts" is my idea of "acurate."

I love Steven, but I can't disagree with you on that statement! :lol:

As for your statement on Randy:



hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's been blatently obvious for 6 weeks now that Randy wants Joshua to win, and has influenced the other 2 judges to make comments to see that it happens. If that does happen, there will be no surprise by anyone paying attention. The rest of the activities are window dressing. They are lobbyists now, not judges, especialy Randy and JaLo.


I'm not sure why you think it's Randy and not J.Lo herself. 

As I stated in my previous post, Randy has stated he didn't even believe Joshua would make it to the Top 3. He thought it was possible he could move past Skyler into the Top 3, but apparently, his money was on Skylar.

I think it comes down to personal tastes. When I hear the judges fawning over Joshua, I feel it's usually deserved. By that same token, the judges have repeatedly gushed over Colton and Skylar when I felt they didn't deserve it, and was too rough on Hollie when I felt she didn't.

As for the lobbyists comment... you're not wrong, but I think pretty much all talent shows are that way.... certainly "The X-Factor" and "The Voice." At least AI has shown that it's needed!

~Alan


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Spoiler



How do Joshua and Jessica keep surviving ?????? If not for the stupid Judges, we would have been rid of Jessica weeks ago.



Randy is the only true judge, Jennifer and Steven are just there to publicize themselves and their products. But, Randy is a biased judge, he will praise the ones he likes whether they were actually good or not. They should get rid of both Steven and Jennifer and go back to using non-performers as judges. Jimmy could become a judge, he really acts like a 4th judge now, though his comments aren't shown until after everyone has voted.

I'm pretty much done with this season anyway, no one really stands out. I wouldn't buy any music from any of the remaining contestants.

Probably Phillip and Joshua in the finale with Phillip being the winner, Jessica should go home next week. It should really be Phillip and Hollie in the finale, but no way that will happen with how voting has been going this year.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

It should have been Phillip Phillips going home last night.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Jessica has all the performance skills of a Mary K. Blige or a Beyonce, or a Whitney in her prime. At age 16. She is a performance PHENOMENON. And that is completely separate from her astonishing vocal powers. She just has the instincts, and they are rare indeed.

Hollie has none of those instincts, which is what leaves her at the bottom every week. Nice voice though.

PP is a smirking moron who discovered at some point he could clone Dave Mathews and has clung to that aping of his mentor throughout the competition. How many Elvis impersonators end up as stars? Then imagine if you aim 40 rungs lower for your impersonation target.

If I was a gay man who really wanted to watch some guy mincing around on the stage with obvious gay mannerisms cloning Otis Redding, I would LOVE Joshua. I'd buy all his records. NTTAWWT. More power to him, that's a beautiful thing. Seriously. I don't happen to be, but 10% of men are, so that speaks well for Joshua's future. More power to him. Go for it baby! LGBT Power!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Eh, not perfect, but dang if that wasn't close ..

From 3/14:


Doug Brott said:


> Tough season to pick. I think I'm ready to pick my too four though.
> 
> Colton, Hollie, Joshua and Phillip
> 
> ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> I thought there were four...  I was not aware that Joshua and Phillip were holograms. I hope they're alright in real life.


3 judges, not contestants.

If Phillip was a hologram, most folks might not notice. 


> For piece of mind... who do you think would be in the Top 4 if Simon were still there?


At this point, the top 3 would probably be Colton, Jessica, and Hollie, with Skylar as a "plan B' in lieu of Colton. Simon was a stickler for singing skills, but he did appreciate the kind of "performance" intangibles Colton or Skylar brought to the table to help sell records. Joshua might not have made the top 12 with Simon there.


> I love Steven, but I can't disagree with you on that statement! :lol:


I've actually increased my liking slightly of Steven, but let's face it...he's not "all there" every week. :lol:


> As I stated in my previous post, Randy has stated he didn't even believe Joshua would make it to the Top 3. He thought it was possible he could move past Skyler into the Top 3, but apparently, his money was on Skylar.


That drastically changed about 5 weeks ago, when he indicated Joshua was "here to win it all"...and hasn't been swaying from his infatuation with Joshua ever since no matter how well he actually does each week.


> I think it comes down to personal tastes. When I hear the judges fawning over Joshua, I feel it's usually deserved. By that same token, the judges have repeatedly gushed over Colton and Skylar when I felt they didn't deserve it, and was too rough on Hollie when I felt she didn't.


I'd agree with you that it comes down to taste. Unfortunately, we're out of barf bags here for when Joshua attempts to sing...so.... :lol:


> As for the lobbyists comment... you're not wrong, but I think pretty much all talent shows are that way.... certainly "The X-Factor" and "The Voice." At least AI has shown that it's needed!


You had me in agreement until that last sentence. This year has been very different...in that having the judges say who's great and who's "in trouble" on a weekly basis, and then even to expound on it each time is not something we've seen much until this season - and sometimes - like JaLo's lame comment about Joshua being the best singer she's heard in the past 50 years - has gotten over-the-top bizarre. Really, to anyone I speak to, he's not even the best singer on that show right now, let alone 50 years...really...I wonder how Carrie Underwood might feel about that comparison - they should have asked her last night to see how she'd reply....or perhaps 100 other "real" singers better than he is...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Richard" said:


> Jimmy could become a judge, he really acts like a 4th judge now


Jimmy and Nigel should be the other two judges.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 3 judges, not contestants.


You stated that Jessica and Hollie were the only "real" singers. They're all "real" singers.... some are just better than others.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> At this point, the top 3 would probably be Colton, Jessica, and Hollie, with Skylar as a "plan B' in lieu of Colton. Simon was a stickler for singing skills, but he did appreciate the kind of "performance" intangibles Colton or Skylar brought to the table to help sell records. Joshua might not have made the top 12 with Simon there.


I won't say that Colton wouldn't have made the Top 3, but I doubt it would have anything to do with Simon's opinion of him, but rather maybe Simon's opinion of others that might have catapulted Colton further. I did miss Simon's comments when Colton came up though, as I really wanted one of the judge's to call Colton out on his "overindulgent emo messes."

Simon does not like Country like Steven and Randy, and while I expect Simon would have appreciated Skylar's instant fan base, I believe that he would have been harder on her than the current judges.

I think Simon would have called out Joshua on his more overindulgent performances myself, but I think you're fooling yourself if you believe he would not have made the Top 13 (or Top 12).

I may agree with Phillip not being in the Top 4, but I don't believe Hollie would be there either.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> That drastically changed about 5 weeks ago, when he indicated Joshua was "here to win it all"...and hasn't been swaying from his infatuation with Joshua ever since no matter how well he actually does each week.


You do realize that Randy has said that (or something similar) about a good portion of the contestants... he does that every year.

BTW, it was LAST MONDAY that he stated who he felt the Top 3 would be!



hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd agree with you that it comes down to taste. Unfortunately, we're out of barf bags here for when Joshua attempts to sing...so.... :lol:


I needed something to keep me awake the majority of times Colton and Skylar sang, so yeah, it comes down to taste!



hdtvfan0001 said:


> You had me in agreement until that last sentence. This year has been very different...in that having the judges say who's great and who's "in trouble" on a weekly basis, and then even to expound on it each time is not something we've seen much until this season - and sometimes - like JaLo's lame comment about Joshua being the best singer she's heard in the past 50 years - has gotten over-the-top bizarre. Really, to anyone I speak to, he's not even the best singer on that show right now, let alone 50 years...really...I wonder how Carrie Underwood might feel about that comparison, or perhaps 1000 other "real" singers better than he is...


I agree that the judges comments at the end are a bad idea. They have done similar in the past, but never as front and center as this year. I think it may have been added this year in response to Pia's exit last year, and in all fairness, I think ALL of the contestants have been praised once or twice, so there's at least that.

Again, it all comes down to who you speak to. While I prefer Jessica over Joshua, I do feel he's the second most talented on the show, and while I don't think he's THE most talented singer in 50 years, I think he's possibly one of many of the best singers in 50 years, and as much as I love Carrie Underwood, I think he's more _vocally gifted_ than she is.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Jimmy and Nigel should be the other two judges.


I'd LOVE for Jimmy to be a fourth judge. I'm not sure about Nigel...

They'd beat Britney Spears and Demi Lovato any day of the week... 

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> You stated that Jessica and Hollie were the only "real" singers. They're all "real" singers.... some are just better than others.


From a Thesaurus perspective you are correct. 


> I think Simon would have called out Joshua on his more overindulgent performances myself, but I think you're fooling yourself if you believe he would not have made the Top 13 (or Top 12).


That's why I used the words "might not". He'd be on the bubble.


> You do realize that Randy has said that (or something similar) about a good portion of the contestants... he does that every year.
> 
> I agree that the judges comments at the end are a bad idea. They have done similar in the past, but never as front and center as this year.


OK...now we've both come to center circle more and more on the same page. Very nice...really. Specific singers will indeed be a matter of taste, and that will never change. Agree, agree, agree.

But between the *virtually routine *standing ovations for Joshua...no matter what he does (including one time that Jimmy pointed out the judges saw things totally wrong about him, and in another case where he almost picked up JaLo to stand with him)...as well as super-salesman lobbyist comments at every turn...that love affair is obsessively obvious each week now.

Maybe if I could just hear Joshua accidental belch in the middle of one of his numbers....and make the audience crack up...I could get on board with some of it...but it's simply too blatantly obvious Randy has bet the farm on him to the point that even if he would like to change that view... he doesn't want to lose the farm. JaLo would call it the best belch she's heard the past 50 years and Randy would belch and say Joshua can belch better than even he can.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> From a Thesaurus perspective you are correct.


Garth Brooks... a fairly successful singer once made a comment that stuck with me... and not knowing the exact quote, you'll forgive me for paraphrasing, but he said something along the lines of:



> I don't have one of those voices like Vince Gill where I open my mouth and this beautiful noise comes out, but I'm lucky enough to have fans who allow me to get on stage and yell and have fun!


Again, that's paraphrasing, but I think you can get the point.

The music industry is filled with singers throughout history who don't have beautiful perfect voices. The 60's... a theme of this week was filled with them... people like Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Bob Dylan, etc., yet all have contributed to the history of music.

Juliet Simms (a contestant on "The Voice" this year) who has far from a perfect voice performed "It's A Man's, Man's, Man's World" this week and blew James Brown out of the water, yet James Brown is the "Godfather of Soul."

To make things even more confusing, vocal prowess does not equate sales. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't Kellie Pickler been more successful in the music business than Katharine McPhee?!



hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's why I used the words "might not". He'd be on the bubble.


I believe he'd be in the Top 6... not sure beyond that.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> But between the *virtually routine *standing ovations for Joshua...no matter what he does (including one time that Jimmy pointed out the judges saw things totally wrong about him, and in another case where he almost picked up JaLo to stand with him)...as well as super-salesman lobbyist comments at every turn...that love affair is obsessively obvious each week now.


I think they've been a little too excited about him before (I've felt the same thing with Colton, Skylar, and even Phillip), however in the case of Joshua, I feel that can be excused given his talent.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Maybe if I could just hear Joshua accidental belch in the middle of one of his numbers....and make the audience crack up...I could get on board with some of it...but it's simply too blatantly obvious Randy has bet the farm on him to the point that even if he would like to change that view... he doesn't want to lose the farm. JaLo would call it the best belch she's heard the past 50 years and Randy would belch and say Joshua can belch better than even he can.


You're an odd duck... LOL!!  

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> I believe he'd be in the Top 6... not sure beyond that.


OK...I'll compromise at meet you at that middle point. 


> You're an odd duck... LOL!!


At times....yup. But I made a pretty colorful point there - :goofygrin


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> At times....yup. But I made a pretty colorful point there - :goofygrin


Stinky anyway... :grin:

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Stinky anyway... :grin:


<BELCH>


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

When even JIMMY is commenting on the judges' sickening pandering and slavish sycophancy, you know it's bad.

He and Ryan are the only ones left with any shred of credibility.

When Tyler said "this was the best final five EVER" you knew he was just repeating what the producers told him to say verbatim. I'd like to vote the judges off next week. They are clearly the weakest talent in the competition.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> When Tyler said "this was the best final five EVER" you knew he was just repeating what the producers told him to say verbatim.


Uhhh... pretty much everyone I know has been saying that, including myself.

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in* Brown*:



"Alan Gordon" said:


> [...] The music industry is filled with singers throughout history who don't have beautiful perfect voices. The 60's... a theme of this week was filled with them... people like Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Bob Dylan, etc., yet all have contributed to the history of music.
> 
> *... James Brown, Tina Turner, Dr. John, Joe Cocker ... to name a few more.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> ... James Brown, Tina Turner, Dr. John, Joe Cocker ... to name a few more.


I started to name Joe Cocker, but I like Tina's voice. I understand your point, but I wouldn't have included her. I did sort of include JB in the Juliet section though...



Henry said:


> I love Juliet! Even Seal did a better job than the Godfather.


Not to mention an auto-tuned Dianna Agron... 



Henry said:


> I would have said Kellie also, but with McPhee landing that role in the Smash series, I'm not sure anymore.


McPhee has had more success in acting than singing, but she's an infinately superior singer than Pickler. Don't get me wrong, I like some of Pickler's stuff, but if you had told me in Season Five that Pickler would be a more successful singer than McPhee, I wouldn't have believed it.

I'm not sure how the "Smash" singles have done on iTunes, nor this week's Soundtrack, but as a solo artist, I do believe that Pickler is more successful.

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't care for_ Tina_, her voice, or her music.

I didn't pay too much attention to _Brown_. I lived in Augusta, GA (where he lived) and the papers there were always talking about him getting drunk and hitting people. But his house was always decorated to the 9's during xmas.

I think you're right about _Pickler_. I like her and _McPhee_.

Not sure I've ever heard _Dianna Agron_.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> I don't care for_ Tina_, her voice, or her music.


To each their own... I enjoy a lot of her stuff from the 80s... of course, I kind of grew up listening to her stuff on the radio, so I'm a little biased! 



Henry said:


> I didn't pay too much attention to _Brown_. I lived in Augusta, GA (where he lived) and the papers there were always talking about him getting drunk and hitting people. But his house was always decorated to the 9's during xmas.


Been there...

I like some of his stuff, but I'm not a fan...



Henry said:


> Not sure I've ever heard _Dianna Agron_.


She's an actress (born in Savannah, GA I might add since we're talking about Eastern Georgia cities) on "Glee." She did a memorable performance back in season one with a bunch of pregnant teenagers dancing behind her...

She had a little electronic "help" on the song so it was nothing compared to Juliet Simm's performance on "The Voice" this week, but I'd still listen to DA's version before Mr. Brown's.

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments are *bold *(pun intended):



Alan Gordon said:


> To each their own... I enjoy a lot of her stuff from the 80s... of course, I kind of grew up listening to her stuff on the radio, so I'm a little biased!
> 
> *Yeah, I was already mature in the 80s and 90s. I'll take Elton over her anytime. Never liked any of her crazy stuff, especially the never-ending wigs.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Uhhh... pretty much everyone I know has been saying that, including myself.
> 
> ~Alan


Uhhhh, the judges say that EVERY year. And the winner is always the greatest Idol performer EVER.

Jessica clearly elevates the average, but Holly's deer-in-the-headlights demeanor, PP's talentless cloning and Joshua's desperate croaking drag down the season's crop to about average for a Final Four. Which for Idol is pretty bad since they always vote forward a good share of serious clunkers year after year.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Uhhhh, the judges say that EVERY year. And the winner is always the greatest Idol performer EVER.


Even a broken clock is right three times a day... err... two times a day! 



Maruuk said:


> Jessica clearly elevates the average, but Holly's deer-in-the-headlights demeanor, PP's talentless cloning and Joshua's desperate croaking drag down the season's crop to about average for a Final Four. Which for Idol is pretty bad since they always vote forward a good share of serious clunkers year after year.


I like all the Idol contestants at this point... I have for several weeks, and I know others who agree. I can't say the same thing for many of the previous years...

You don't... that's cool! I kind of wish I didn't... it'd make things a lot easier on me. 

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> [...] Jessica clearly elevates the average, but Holly's deer-in-the-headlights demeanor, PP's talentless cloning and Joshua's desperate croaking drag down the season's crop to about average for a Final Four. Which for Idol is pretty bad since they always vote forward a good share of serious clunkers year after year.


+1 on Jessica elevating the average.

I have to disagree with your take on the other three though:

_Hollie_ does not appear as a deer-in-headlights. The judges and voting fans just don't like her on-stage demeanor. Give her at least credit for caring enough to make herself different and adding yet another distraction to her performances. It's OK if you don't like her.

_PP_ is obviously talented or he wouldn't be where he's at. I like him ... I don't think he should be the winner, but I like him. To me it's him and _Hollie_ running neck-to-neck for third place. If he finishes any higher, then it's another nail in the judges agenda-coffin. We know this happens ... we've seen it in action.

All I can do is acknowledge your dislike for _Joshua_. Your assessment of his singing style is (I'd like to think) just your acerbic keyboard at work.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Personally I have to agree with you Henry, this may not be the best top ten but right now we have three top talents. I just dont think PP is much more than a coffee shop singer or a nite club entertainer. No versatility, same sound week after week although a good same ole--same ole.

Jessica puzzels me with her wardrobe and choice of songs, I dont get her sometimes, maybe its her youth but she on balance has the best voice, an amaizing voice but not that much better than Hollie if you really listen to their voices closely. She is old song, bluesy but with some good coaching who knows her limits.

Hollie has knocked it out of the park on her last three perfomances and showed guts hanging in there with some of the critism from the judges and the pressure of being in the bottom rung the last three weeks where is does not belong. I am not exactly sure were she fits in the music industry though. Also, the summer tour will help her with stage presence but that is improving every week.

Joshua is a talent and Jimmie is ready to sign him. Sometimes I feel he tries to overpower his songs. I do see him in the final two, unless he stumbles but to be honest, I feel Jessica has a better chance to trip up.

Honestly Id love to see the two young female powerhouses in the final but I think it will be Jessica and Joshua. Seriously, Hollie, Jessica and Joshua are light years ahead of Philip who shows little versatility.

As for next week, if enough of Skylar votes go over to Hollie, and she continues her hot streak, I just dont think there are enough votes there to keep Philip. I will be happy with Hollie, Jessica and Joshua in the finals. They can all be proud of making it this far in spite of incompetent judging, esspecially JayLo.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in *Blue:*



MrDad0330 said:


> Personally I have to agree with you Henry, this may not be the best top ten but right now we have three top talents. I just dont think PP is much more than a coffee shop singer or a nite club entertainer. No versatility, same sound week after week although a good same ole--same ole.
> 
> *Like it or not, Phillip is in the top four, and I don't say that belligerently. He might be placing at the bottom for you, but that's a personal opinion. He's there ... we have to live with it. I'm ok with it, but I would be unpleasently surprised to see him finish as #1 or #2, because of the implications.*
> 
> ...


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Great point about Jessica. Parents quidance in the music field at this high level could be disasterous. Im not implying that parents involvement isnt the very best thing for a young person with loving quidance, morals, life lessons in general. Lets hope that after bringing her this far that they turn her coaching over to real professional (that share their same goals for Jessica) if they have not already.
I do have to disagree with you on Hollie vs PP. Her pure vocal talent is light years ahead of Philip, as are Jessica and Joshua. Bottom line, they are all at the level in AI that good things should happen for them all. I felt Jimmi and Steven did a great job in coaching all of them this past week.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Totally agree about Hollie. She seems pretty scared up there but shows so much courage to come through with great vocals anyways, even if her "moves" aren't awesome. She's got spunk!

Some wonder why Jessica dresses and acts so old, even her song choices are middle-aged. I think it's because from what she recounts, from the time she was very little, she copied the moves of all of her fave performers like Whitney and Celine and all, and all were mature ladies. She never really connected with young artists, she liked the AOR babes. Thus she seems kind of disconnected from a young, hip image. It seems forced for her.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in *blue:*



MrDad0330 said:


> Great point about Jessica. Parents quidance in the music field at this high level could be disasterous. Im not implying that parents involvement isnt the very best thing for a young person with loving quidance, morals, life lessons in general. Lets hope that after bringing her this far that they turn her coaching over to real professional (that share their same goals for Jessica) if they have not already.
> 
> *[Drama On] If they are StageMom and/or Dad, Jessica will break dreams or hearts the day she rebels (as no doubt she will). But it might also signal a loss of direction and achievent on her part. After that she will question her intincs by not recognizing then as hers. **But I hope your wish for her comes true, Dad. [Drama Off]*
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in* Red:*



Maruuk said:


> Totally agree about Hollie. She seems pretty scared up there but shows so much courage to come through with great vocals anyways, even if her "moves" aren't awesome. She's got spunk!
> 
> * Agree. A good upbringing seems obvious here.*
> 
> ...


I'm outside of the quote box because I want to ask a question on something the I haven't seen discussed.

What do you do when your contestant-hero wins and after all of your voting and fighting on-line, the winner releases an album in a style totally alien to you?

[Crying comes to mind.]


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

It seems the country kids do very well after winning or even placing high. Country fans seen to take them in. IMHO, Skyler will do well after the AI tour is over. I am not sure where you market Jessica, Joshua or Hollie. Thats were I leave it up to the music and recording experts. I have felt for some time that Jessica will run away with it, but I am not that sure anymore. I havent watched MTV for 15 years so I dont know where I would see their video's. I did go to to last years tour when they performed in Pittsburgh but Im not sure I will to this year. The final is not that far away


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I know something about the current pop music market and you guys are right on, very hard to place any of these folks outside of the obvious Skylar country-pop ghetto.

Jimmy keeps pretending he's drooling after Joshua, no way. Sorry, Jimmy. As a fellow record producer, Joshua has a place in Gospel, the gay club scene, maybe a couple of other directions. But a pop star he is not. Now Chris Brown, THAT'S a Black pop star. Jay-Z, whatever. Joshua doesn't fit in anywheres near pop culture stardom.

Jessica...boy, that's a toughie. Yes, she's awesome. But she's not especially pretty, 16, got that whole Asian thing goin' on, boy, I don't where she drops into a pop culture slot. Nobody needs any more divas, we're overstuffed with em. And she ain't exactly some hip, pop, edge girl. Doesn't write. I would pass on her record-wise. Great voice...for 1975. The Streisand era.

Nope, nobody up there is a home-run record-wise. I'd much rather have a Colton. Like Jimmy says, "I'd sign him in a New York minute!"


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in *Bold:*



Maruuk said:


> Well I know something about the current pop music market and you guys are right on, very hard to place any of these folks outside of the obvious Skylar country-pop ghetto.
> 
> *I agree ... very hard to tell. All of the Countryfied winners have had good careers up to now. I'm guessing the (Country) singers are more comfortable in their skin than the non-Country ones. They seem more self-confident and mature. There are exceptions (Bucky), but by-and-large, they've been few. Country fans might be easier to attract attracted than pop or soul or whatever - but that's a guess.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

MrDad0330 said:


> It seems the country kids do very well after winning or even placing high. Country fans seen to take them in. IMHO, Skyler will do well after the AI tour is over. I am not sure where you market Jessica, Joshua or Hollie. Thats were I leave it up to the music and recording experts. I have felt for some time that Jessica will run away with it, but I am not that sure anymore. I havent watched MTV for 15 years so I dont know where I would see their video's. I did go to to last years tour when they performed in Pittsburgh but Im not sure I will to this year. The final is not that far away


Country singers seem to have good careers.

The country music industry and its fans seem more willing to embrace a new artist. It helps that these artists competed on AI in the genre and not outside of it. The voters seem to be more confident that the country singer will not abandon the genre (win or lose) after the finale.

_Skylar _will indeed do fine. Everyone expects her to land in Nashville following her stint on AI. There's no telling how the other contestants will do simply because the season isn't over and they have not yet released their first genre-defining album.

If you believe the judges, _Jessica_ and _Joshua_ are the favorites for winner and follow-up artists. I'm not sure it'll be a runaway victory. I agree with the line-up, but remain vigilant for the "Pia Moment" (which means the unexpected departure of a frontrunner).

You can catch any of their videos in youtube.com .


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Country pop is such an easy target for young girl singers because it never changes, or at least changes at a snail's pace. The records are like Volvos or the old Beetles: no changes year over year. Thus you learn the twang, the phrases, the trite subject matters, the basic lingo and 'tude and lifestyle dress code and you're good to go for years reinforcing a specific Bible n' guns n' beer cultural paradigm. Yee haw.

No other genre is so closeted and self-referencing. Pop is merging with hip hop which is mashing up with metal which is morphing into death metal which is re-animating into Christian. Oh yeah, better believe it. Christian death metal is the new craze, seriously. Guys shriek like banshees about torture and blood and dying and zombies coming back from the dead looking to reap souls, but they're just singing about Jesus. I have a local station playing nothing but that crap. It's all about the Benjamins, baby.

Point being, it's hard out there for a pimp trying to hustle their wares in the general pop world. No safe country pop havens there. You have to watch the trends and go with the daily flow or get swept away.

There is one other niche almost as safe and airless as country pop, and that's hard rock. Generic hard rock. Colton can't sing it, it's Daughtry and David Cook stuff. They don't play it much on the coasts since it's not hip. But everytime I play the radio on business in some flyover state, bingo: hard rock! Or you go up skiing anywhere and get on the lift: Hard rock! Generic hard rock. It kinda sorta never changes, sounds just like the 80's, but there you go.

I'm kind of feeling like that whole Clay Aiken thing is over. Though there is still a strong following for niche crooners: Buble/Groban/Connick Jr. Though, psst, dirty little secret: Buble can't sing for s***. He has an incredibly weak, gutless voice with no vibrato. How he gets away with it, I have no idea. Maybe it's Jedi mind-clouding.

As for Joshua: ring ring it's 1962 calling and they want all their soul songs back. Otis Redding already did all that stuff. Time to move on.

I get Pink. And Annie Clark. And Fergie. I just don't get how Jessica fits into any pop scene today. Now I can see her pulling a Celine or a Sissel and getting a hit off a movie soundtrack song. Some kind of left-field giant trip. But outside of that, tough.

Hollie: nope. Nada. Thanks for coming, nice voice, get an education.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MrDad0330 said:


> It seems the country kids do very well after winning or even placing high. Country fans seen to take them in. IMHO, Skyler will do well after the AI tour is over.


It's said that Country music is the easiest genre to break into, and caters to folks who have longer attention spans than your average pop music listener. There are downsides though... in that your opinions and actions (if different from your listeners) can effect your career considerably more than that of other genres.

I remember an individual on the internet years ago (who reminds me of Maruuk a little bit, except I think this person was a woman and worked in the "Country" music field) who went on a rant about how multiple "Country" artists started out in Country music in order to get their foot in the door and their name known in order to have mainstream success in the other genres.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Well I know something about the current pop music market and you guys are right on, very hard to place any of these folks outside of the obvious Skylar country-pop ghetto.


VERY TRUE!!

I think that's something "The Voice" has at least succeeded with over "American Idol" this year... very easy to place some of those folks, whereas AI... who knows?!?!

I'm most confused about Hollie... what genre is she?!



Maruuk said:


> Jessica...boy, that's a toughie. Yes, she's awesome. But she's not especially pretty, 16, got that whole Asian thing goin' on, boy, I don't where she drops into a pop culture slot.


WOW!! At 16, I would have been very nervous attempting to speak to her because of her looks....

... Well, as long as she didn't wear that "Proud Mary" dress anyway! I had to explain to my Mom last week that the dress was most likely the reason why it looked like she needed to pee during the performance! 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> If you believe the judges, _Jessica_ and _Joshua_ are the favorites for winner and follow-up artists. I'm not sure it'll be a runaway victory. I agree with the line-up, but remain vigilant for the "Pia Moment" (which means the unexpected departure of a frontrunner).


While I feel they should be the final two, I'm not sure I expect that to be the case. 

I'm skeptical of Joshua for two reasons... one, I live in the deep South so I'm aware that there are quite a few folks who won't vote for Joshua for a couple of reasons, and quite a few folks who will vote for him for one reason... and the folks who won't vote for him tend to be the folks who actually vote on AI. The other reason being that I'm aware of there being a divide on Joshua.... some think he's great, others think he just screams. I believe those two things will keep him out of the finale!

As for Jessica... I think she stands a good chance even though she's already been voted off. She has two things against her though. One... her ethnicity. The second?! She's from California! It's a widely held belief about AI that contestants from states like NY and CA tend to have a disadvantage in that there is a lack of home state pride. If you're from CA... having someone potentially become a superstar isn't a big deal... ditto for NY! If you're from New York, NY or Los Angeles, CA, it's even worse... I don't know if San Diego is any different, but I believe that COULD hurt Jessica. On the plus side... well, her ethnicity could be a help. It just depends on if the demographic where it could be of help actually votes enough. The good news is, whereas most people are split between Joshua, most people (at least that I have spoken to or heard) believe that Jessica is the best this year!

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Word has it that Colton's already in the studio with Lifehouse. I don't know what they're working on, but my personal opinion of Colton's music aside, I'm sure he'll end up with some sort of deal! 

Colton with one of my favorite contestants from "The X-Factor."

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

This week's theme is: 

"California Dreamin'"
"Songs They Wish They Had Written"

Obviously, more duets...



Speaking of "California Dreamin'", with all due respect to Jennifer Lopez and David Cook who will be performing on Thursday, I wish that they'd have brought Jack & White on to perform, but I haven't heard anything about Brooke having her baby yet, and if she has, I'm sure she's busy (LOL!!), so probably not doable! 

~Alan


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> This week's theme is:
> 
> "California Dreamin'"
> "Songs They Wish They Had Written"
> ...


I really wish they would them sing what they wanted, I'm tired of these theme nights and duets.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I really wish they would them sing what they wanted, I'm tired of these theme nights and duets.


I've LOVED the duets this year... or at least some of them anyway. Phillip's and Elise's has been great, and one of Jessica's and Joshua's duets was amazing! Most years... BORING!!

While I enjoy aspects of theme weeks (taking artists out of their comfort zones), I kind of agree. That being said, it does appear they have a little control this week with the second theme! 

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> While I feel they should be the final two, I'm not sure I expect that to be the case.
> 
> I'm skeptical of Joshua for two reasons... one, I live in the deep South so I'm aware that there are quite a few folks who won't vote for Joshua for a couple of reasons, and quite a few folks who will vote for him for one reason... and the folks who won't vote for him tend to be the folks who actually vote on AI. The other reason being that I'm aware of there being a divide on Joshua.... some think he's great, others think he just screams. I believe those two things will keep him out of the finale!
> 
> ...


With the present final 4, whoever wins will please me. I like 'em all and I've been posting simply to explore what you guys think the final line-up will be. Here's mine:

_1. Joshua _
_2. Jessica_
_3. PP_
_4. Hollie_

Shuffle that any way you want ... I'll still be happy.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> With the present final 4, whoever wins will please me. I like 'em all and I've been posting simply to explore what you guys think the final line-up will be. Here's mine:
> 
> _1. Joshua _
> _2. Jessica_
> ...


Randy is apparently predicting Joshua and Phillip in the finale.

He gives Jessica a so-so shot, but I think he's aware that she's already been voted off before.

On a personal level, I feel it should be a J/J finale, but I feel there's a good chance it will be a J/P finale.

I have a personal bias to see Phillip make the Top 3, but to be fair, I'll need to see Wednesday's performances to decide if my personal opinion matches my bias.

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

If you think about it, we're now looking at this, appropriately, as a kind of Presidential election. You've got your ethnic breakdowns, state loyalties, genre loyalties, and the indie swing constituencies...

And their singing talents are very much an analog of the core personal strengths of the Presidential candidates.

I bet some quantum computer of the future could pick that year's Presidential race based on the AI final voting!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> If you think about, we're now looking at this, appropriately, as a kind of Presidential election. You've got your ethnic breakdowns, state loyalties, genre loyalties, and the indie swing constituencies...
> 
> And their singing talents are very much an analog of the core personal strengths of the Presidential candidates.
> 
> *I bet some quantum computer of the future could pick that year's Presidential race based on the AI final voting!*


Now there's a frightful thought.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Randy is apparently predicting Joshua and Phillip in the finale.
> 
> He gives Jessica a so-so shot, but I think he's aware that she's already been voted off before.
> 
> ...


At the moment, I'm thinking that _Joshua_ will win; _Jessica_ is runner-up. This order could be easily turned into _Jessica _first and J_oshua_ second. And, of course, it could turn totally and be a _PP/Hollie_ night.

It'll be very interesting to see both shows ... it doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Speaking of "California Dreamin'", with all due respect to Jennifer Lopez and David Cook who will be performing on Thursday, I wish that they'd have brought Jack & White on to perform, but I haven't heard anything about Brooke having her baby yet, and if she has, I'm sure she's busy (LOL!!), so probably not doable!


I noticed yesterday that she's still pregnant. It's always interesting when you inadvertently get your answer after putting it out in the universe.

Still... I would have LOVED the theme tie-in... 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> I have a personal bias to see Phillip make the Top 3, but to be fair, I'll need to see Wednesday's performances to decide if my personal opinion matches my bias.


Well... at least I know where I'll be Saturday afternoon should he make it.

Phillip Phillips Homecoming Celebration
Saturday, May 12, 2012
Lee County High School
Leesburg, GA
2:30 P.M.

Phillips coming home for celebration if he makes Idol's top 3

On a related note, I was just told two rumors about Phillip. I don't know how truthful they are... the gossip machine isn't always reliable, but they were interesting nonetheless.

I'll keep the second one to myself until Thursday at the earliest, but the second rumor is that Jimmy was in no way fooling about Phillip's health status... and that he has a lot of friends and family concerned about his health right now. :eek2:

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Song list revealed...



Spoiler



*American Idol 2012 Top 4 - California Dreamin':*

"Have You Ever Seen the Rain" - Creedence Clearwater Revival
"Steal Away" - Etta James
"You Raise Me Up" - Josh Groban
"Faithfully" - Journey

*American Idol 2012 Top 4 - "Songs You Wish You Had Written":*

"And I'm Telling You I'm Not Going" - Jennifer Holliday
"I Can't Make You Love Me" - Bonnie Raitt
"Volcano" - Damien Rice
"It's A Man's Man's Man's World" - James Brown

*American Idol 2012 Top 4 - Duets:*

"This Love" - Maroon 5
"Eternal Flame" - The Bangles



~Alan


----------

